# neue Cam, aber welche?



## turboprinz (21. März 2006)

HiHo,
also, wieder Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Digi-Cam. Zur Zeit bin ich mit eine Sony Cybershot P100 unterwegs. Ansich ist die Cam richtig gut, allerdings stört mich der geringe optische Zoom und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten. Meine Geldquelle ist leider auf ~400€ begrenzt. Ich habe mich schon bei digitalkamera.de umgesehen und bin dabei auf die Cybershot DSC-H1 gestoßen. Die gefällt mich von den angaben her ganz gut, nun würde ich gerne wissen, bekommt man auch das was man erwartet?! Gibt es vielleicht auch Alternativen( ? ) anderer Hersteller?Bitte helft mir, denn ich habe nicht so die große Ahnung von den Technischen angaben. Ach, fast hätte ich es vergessen, ich mach sehr gerne Makro-Aufnahmen, sollte "die neue" also auch gut hinbekommen. Besten dank schonmal für die Hilfe!

Der TURBOprinz

PS: der LINK zum Datenblatt der H1...


----------



## turboprinz (21. März 2006)

Hatte da noch was vergessen! Ich bin oft auf Wasser unterwegs und Fotografiere gerne und häufig Motor-/Segelboote o.ä. Also wenn die Cam einen Verwacklungsschutz hätt währ auch nicht schlecht...danke nochmals für eure Tipps, der TURBOprinz

PS:die Lumix DMC-FZ7 sieht sehr interessant aus...


----------

